# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Επεκταση ασυρματου δικτυου

## nuxx

Καλησπερα παιδια, εχω ενα προβλημα και θελω τη βοηθεια σας να επεκτεινω το ασυρματο δικτυο να πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι.
Στον 6ο (!) οροφο της πολυκατοικιας εχω βαλει ενα thompson 585 για να παιρνει internet και εχουμε κατεβασει καλωδιο UTP στο ισογειο που ειναι το γραφειο. Μεσα στο γραφειο υπαρχουν πριζες με ethernet και εκει εχω βαλει ενα Linksys modem-router (το οποιο χρησιμοποιω μονο ως router για να δινει wireless στο ισογειο). Εχω DHCP στο Thompson, και εχω disabled το DHCP στο linksys αλλιως δεν εδινε IP στις wireless συσκευες στο ισογειο. Μεχρι εδω ολα καλα.
Το προβλημα ειναι πως το wireless δεν πιανει σε ολο το ισογειο και χρειαζομαι κατι να ενισχυσω το σημα του linksys (νομιζω WAG320N). Πηγα στο πλαισιο και στο multirama και πιστεψτε με πηρα ο,τι ειχε σε access point αλλα δεν καταφερα να το ρυθμισω με τιποτα.. και Belkin και Netgear και AirTies ο,τι ειχαν...
Τα επεστρεψα και εκανα επιστροφη χρηματων μιας και δεν καταφερα τιποτα. Ομως ειναι απαραιτητο να μεγαλωσω την αποσταση που πιανει το wireless. 

Ειναι ευκολο να μου πειτε τι να παρω συγκεκριμενα (οσο και αν κοστιζει) αν καποιος εχει κανει κατι αντιστοιχο και του δουλευει? Γιατι δεν μπορεσα να καταφερω κατι μονος μου και αν γινεται να μου πει και πως να το κανω, οσο και αν προσπαθησα... τιποτα...

Συγγνωμη αν σας κουραζω..

----------


## nicolasdr

access points απλη λυση..

----------


## nuxx

Επειδη μου εσπασαν τα νευρα προσπαθωντας να στησω τα access points, τελικα εκανα το πιο απλο.
Εβαλα το wireless modem-router στο κεντρο του οροφου και τωρα πιανει παντου. Ολα ok.
Ευχαριστω για τα replies.

----------

